# Emmie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all!! Well I'm back about little Em. I have kind of decided that I will do Emmie's blood tests in August. If they are the same, great. (Vet thinks the blood test that is wildly elevated (Alkaline phoshotase was 4000) and the cholesterol was up too) are not showing liver failure yet. The exact liver tests are still normal. Vet said alk.phos. is a very sensitive enzeme, and really doesn't make the liver failure look bad. If the blood tests are more elevated and show liver failure, I will just keep up the pheno, and let Em tell me she is sick. Right now she is very happy, eating great, and not showing any signs she is sick. Then I would do liver function tests on a yearly basis. 

I am retiring in July, and just can not do these tests (250. every 6 months) Am I being a bad "mom"?? Sue


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

susan davis said:


> Hi all!! Well I'm back about little Em. I have kind of decided that I will do Emmie's blood tests in August. If they are the same, great. (Vet thinks the blood test that is wildly elevated (Alkaline phoshotase was 4000) and the cholesterol was up too) are not showing liver failure yet. The exact liver tests are still normal. Vet said alk.phos. is a very sensitive enzeme, and really doesn't make the liver failure look bad. If the blood tests are more elevated and show liver failure, I will just keep up the pheno, and let Em tell me she is sick. Right now she is very happy, eating great, and not showing any signs she is sick. Then I would do liver function tests on a yearly basis.
> 
> I am retiring in July, and just can not do these tests (250. every 6 months) Am I being a bad "mom"?? Sue



I think you will find a lot of people dealing with chronic illness choose to treat symptomatically...
Praying little Emmie remains symptom free....


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hope she will be ok! x


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope she continues to feel well! Liver deterioration is usually slow. Discuss the "cost" concerns with your vet. Sometimes they can make the expense a little less since you are doing repeat bloodwork sooo often! (Atleast here in Canada we can do that occasionally if you find a sypathetic vet). And if not - testing when you can ie. once a year is certainly better than not at all. And you are most definately NOT a bad mom! You're concern for your baby shows our love. Unfortunatelyt the incredible costs of veterinary care do limit the amount of medical intervention some of us can do (including myself). And I don't think there is anything wrong with that. We just do the best we can for our babies. The care my pup gets is significantly more than the average dog in homes today. My dogs will always be loved and comfortable and that is to me of most importance. So keep her comfy and do what you can! 
There are homepathic or naturopathic herbs and supplements that can help in repairing the liver. May be worth looking into.
Best of luck.


----------

